# Chinese Narrow Gauge Steam



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I came accross this video of narrow gauge steam in China. Pretty interesting operation. Minimum track maintenance, plus dead heading ahead of the short coal drag. I am really not sure about the configuration of either locomotive, though the last one was pulling eight cars. I think the brakeman could have done better instead of hanging off the last car.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=673_1315167217

No chickens or dogs were hurt during this film.

I do enjoy the low budget operations that some narrow gauge lines had to endure. Keeps it real.

Fil


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we know why the chicken crossed the road -- to get the engineer to blow his whistle! As the meta-tag said, "uneven track; uneven everything!"@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Would look great on my logging road! What's that about levelin' your track...........who say's? Gets the job done! Too cool.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=baf_1302342155 

this is pretty awesome as well!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, the C2 and C4 classes. Built in the THOUSANDS until 1988 or so!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Having lived within a mile of the New Haven Railroad, I found this interesting too: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c4f_1301013838


----------

